# i just made things worse



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i get itchiness around my perineum so i started soaking a cotton ball in witch hazel and keeping it between my cheeks all day. it almost completely cured the itchiness and my bm's became a lot more solid which i thought would be good but i think what happened was it prevented a complete bm and the fecal odour came back. now at work i have the young cliquey lot walking past me making fart noises and fake coughing and rubbing their nose.

ive gone 2 days without using the cotton ball and today was a lot better, although i had a bit of LG. im thinking the cotton ball kept things more open, more oxygen got in and fed the bad bacteria/yeast.

so dont do that. ill report back on whether its the witch hazel alone (im just using the gel now)


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

maybe the witch hazel shrank your hemorroids..and thats why you felt a little better

Have you tried enemas?


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

yeh i did garlic enemas everyday for 2 weeks, i felt soooooo good, it did help out with the stink but only after i figured out adjusting my posture helped. im just using the witch hazel gel and its taken the itchiness away without making me stink.


----------

